

Metro and WinRT: Too early to call, but I’m paying close attention - atlei
http://www.pseale.com/blog/MetroAndWinRTTooEarlyToCallButImPayingCloseAttention.aspx

======
atlei
Microsoft UI:Win32/MFC - WinForms - WPF - Sliverlight - WinRT ?

Which technology does MS Office use ? Which one will MS Office 2015 use ?

If you want to create a word or excel document in the future, will you use a
tablet with Metro or "classic desktop" with a mouse and keyboard ?

